# Java einrichten unter Windows 7



## mt1988 (4. Jan 2010)

Moin,

Seit ein paar Tagen lese ich ein Buch über Java „Java 2 Wochenend Crashkurs“ und wo ich heute versucht hab Java einzurichten, hab ich festgestellt das ich zu doof dafür bin .

Zurzeit benutze ich noch die rc1 Version von Windows 7.
 Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe :
1.	Java sdk 2 runtergeladen und installiert.
2.	Habe es unter C:\jdk installiert.
3.	Dann habe ich mir ein Video bei YouTube angeguckt wie man das Path einrichtet.
4.	Bin auf Computer (rechte Maus taste)-> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->Erweitert->Umgebungsvariablen-> Neu
5.	Dann habe ich : Name der Variablen: Path eingegeben und Wert der Variablen C:\jdk\bin
6.	Danach habe ich ein Programm ausm Buch abgeschrieben ( im Editor und habe es unter dem Namen HelloJava.java gespeichert)

7.	 (//Java Programm
public class HelloJava
{
public static void main ( String []args)
	{
		System. out.println("Hello World from Java");
}
} )

Wo ich es versuch habe zu Compilern , kam die Fehlermeldung (error: cannot read)
Hab mich dann bisschen in Formen nachgeguckt und habe paar Dinge gefunden (zB Java Standard: Erste Schritte ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher) aber die haben mir auch nicht weiter geholfen.

Kann mir jemand bitte weiter helfen
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Lg 
Mt1988


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2010)

ist da wirklich ein Abstand zwischen System. und out?

Was hast du auf der Konsole genau eingegeben?
bzw was kommt wenn du java -version eingibst?


----------



## cz3kit (4. Jan 2010)

Eigentlich musst du bei den Umgebungsvariablen keinen neuen Erstellen sondern erweitern. Such aus der Liste PATH raus und geh auf bearbeiten und dort tippst du dan den Pfad ein, denn hängst du dan hinten dran. Also so ging es bei mir zumindest. Überprüft vielleicht mal Classpath, denn der sollte für Java leer sein, das Problem hatte ich imer in der Schule. Sag dan mal ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## faetzminator (4. Jan 2010)

Normalerweise setzt man [c]JAVA_HOME[/c] auf das JRE / JDK, also in deinem Fall [c]C:\jdk[/c]. Danach kann man an die Variable [c]PATH[/c] noch [c]%JAVA_HOME%\bin[/c] hängen, sofern das noch nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## mt1988 (4. Jan 2010)

@ARdauer
 wenn ich java-version eingebe kommt ne fehlermeldung das es entweder falsch geschrieben ist oder...

@CZ3kit

was es Classpath angeht das gibts bei mir nicht.
Muss ich es haben, weil irgendwo hab ich gelesen das man ab einer bestimten version es nicht mehr braucht!

@faetzminator 
muss ich das eintippen?

Danke nochaml für eure schnelen antworten
gruß mt1988


----------



## Der Müde Joe (4. Jan 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/94072-faq-java-umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## mt1988 (5. Jan 2010)

Alles was drin steht hab ich schon gemacht, aber es funktioniert noch immer nicht


----------



## Geeeee (5. Jan 2010)

Ich greife das von cz3kit nochmal auf:
Schau dir mal deine Umgebungsvariablen genau an. Hast du im User- und Systembereich eine PATH-Variable?
a) Ja und du hast Adminrechte: Lösche die im Userbereich. Geh zum Systemabschnitt und (wenn noch nicht geschehen) leg eine JAVA_HOME Variable an, die auf dein JDK zeigt. Dann beim PATH hinten ";%JAVA_HOME%\bin". (Wie auch schon gesagt).
b) Du hast keine Adminrechte: Im Userbereich PATH mit "%PATH%";... beginnen lassen. Das geht, weil erst System- und dann Uservariablen geladen werden. Danach JAVA_HOME auch im Userbereich definieren.
Anmerkung: Eine "Mischung" aus User- und Systemvariablen geht nur in die Richtung wie in b) beschrieben. Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn du unter System-PATH %JAVA_HOME% stehen hast, aber es erst im Userbereich definierst.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (5. Jan 2010)

>wenn ich java-version eingebe kommt ne fehlermeldung das es entweder falsch geschrieben ist oder...

Da gehört im Gegemsatz zu System.out.println ein Leerzeichen dazwischen.
Klassen gehören nicht in ()

>Wo ich es versuch habe zu Compilern , kam die Fehlermeldung (error: cannot read)

Ein wenig kurz...volle Meldung wäre gut. --> cannot read? Naja..javac scheint ja dann gefunden zu sein.


----------



## Geeeee (5. Jan 2010)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> Ein wenig kurz...volle Meldung wäre gut. --> cannot read? Naja..javac scheint ja dann gefunden zu sein.


Stimmt. Das hatte ich auch vollkommen überlesen. Schaut dann eher nach 2 Fehler aus. Einmal hast du nun nen kaputten Path, weil er ja nix findet und zum zweiten fehlende Berechtigungen. Jedenfalls offensichtlich, wenn ein CannotRead da steht. Kann aber auch einfach an einem Eingabefehler liegen. Da musste schon n bissl mehr an Infos rausgeben. Windows 7 ist bzgl. Berechtigungen -sagen wir es mal so- anfänglich etwas undurchschaubarer als XP.


----------



## mt1988 (5. Jan 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal nach geschaut und ich bin als administrator angemeldet


> a) Ja und du hast Adminrechte: Lösche die im Userbereich. Geh zum Systemabschnitt und (wenn noch nicht geschehen) leg eine JAVA_HOME Variable an, die auf dein JDK zeigt. Dann beim PATH hinten ";%JAVA_HOME%\bin". (Wie auch schon gesagt).



Wo soll ich die variable JAVA_Home anlegen?

Das Path habe ich nur bei denn Systemvariablen und es sieht so aus:
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared\;C:\jdk\bin

Jetzt habe ich nochmal versucht mein Programm zu Compilieren und es kamm volgendes:
Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Soll ich mal alles von vorne versuchen ???

lg an alle
euer dummy 
mt1977


----------



## mt1988 (5. Jan 2010)

@Geeeee

ich habe über start ->cmd und dann denn Befehl javac HelloJava.java eingegeben


----------



## mt1988 (5. Jan 2010)

Leute ich glaub ich hab den Fehler gefunden 

anstaht so
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared\;C:\jdk\bin

 muss das so geschrieben werden 
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared\;C:\Programme\jdk\bin

Leider kann ich das nicht mehr ausprobieren vor der neuinstallation von java hat sich ein teil deinstalliert und der andere teil nicht. 
Ständig kommt die meldung error 1723.

Muss mal weiter gucken sag euch dann bescheid ob es tatsächlich dran lag.

Danke noch mal für eure hilfe
Gruß
mt1988


----------

